# Bell



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well my grandson and granddaughter saw a bell made by a friend of mine Curt Fuller and thought they would like to have one. So found some scrap 3/4" thick by 3" wide cherry and a scrap piece of 1/8" purple heart. I sandwiched the purple heart between two 14" pieces of cherry. I made my cuts at 30 degrees like a pie wedge. The six pieces are glued 1/2 or 3 pieces at a time. Then the halves are glued. Once dry then turn the bell. Not as good as Curt's but I am satisfied with it. The cutting has to be pretty precise. I have a half dozen more glued up and will pick the best for them. It is sanded to 320 grit and finished with 7 light coats of GF Woodturners finish. It took about 45 minutes to apply the 7 coats. I cheated and used a hair dryer which each coat took about 5 minutes or so applied with a piece of old T-shirt. Turned this morning and finished by lunch.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie.. 

you just are having too much fun!!!! 

I can see this becoming a very popular item..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill. Yep Bill having wwwwwaaaaayyyyy to much fun.:lol::dance3: I have 10 more glued up and ready to turn tomorrow. They are a lot more work but sure are pretty and fun to turn.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie you are way too talented, make me feel like such an amateur---I just remembered, I am an amateur, been at it less than 3 years now--thanks for the encouragement!! This is what some might call convoluted logic!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Warren and Jerry. I will try and post some pic's of the process today if possible. They are pretty easy to make. The glue joints are the hardest to get square.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks like a fun project. What does the inside look like? Does it have a nice tone  ?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tony. I didn't put a clanker in this one. I tried it and it didn't sound to good being segmented. So decided not to put one in. My wife had a suggestion that instead of a clanker put one of those little bells they tie on a childs shoes inside.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Once again, very nice work Bernie. 
We sold our house and all my equipment is in storage until we get a new place. I'm having to get my "fix" by going to all the woodturning/working sites :cray:

Oh, btw, waiting on the picture tutorial.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rusty. I will see what I can put together. I have some progress pic's and will see about posting them. Wondered what happened. Hadn't seen you on here for a while. Hope you find a place soon so you can get back at it.


----------

